# Entering the vortex



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Went ahead and ordered this kit this morning to start out. I am sure I will have alot of questions as soon as it gets here.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSXX.html

Wish me luck.

Matt


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

That's a great price for everything your getting Matt. Wont take long before you've spent 10 times that much as the vortex drags you further & further down!!  

Jeff


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard - keep the checkbook handy.







Let me know if you need any Mesquite blanks - be glad to share.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whooooeee !!!!..."Fresh blood in the water "...:biggrin:

That looks like a fantastic start-up set-up, Matt.. Pens ain't gonna be all you can make on that 'midi'...

Get that sucker set up and let's see some pix... One other suggestion.. blow a few more bucks and get in touch with Bill Berry (mr bill) on here. He'll come to your house and spend the day with you and your new tools and you will learn more in that day than you could accumulate in months of books, CDs, etc.

Way to go, Man !!!:cheers:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I've been watching you guys for awhile and can't wait to get back into woodworking. Only problem is I need to get my garage cleaned and situated now. 

Jim,
Sure do plan on calling either Mr. Bill our yourself before I start making sawdust. 

Viking,
Next time I go to my deer lease I plan to bring back some Mesquite so I will be looking for lesson's on making blanks also. 

Well I checked and it's not here yet, hopefully by next weekend.

Matt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Matt...forget ME for lessons...LOL..Only thing I can turn is pens....period !!!! I'd be glad to show you how I turn pens..but there is SO MUCH more to learn....

MrBill has been doing this all his life and he is the acknowledged Master (with the possible exception of GB...but I don't think he makes 'house calls'..LOL)

Bill can walk you thru the whole deal..what tools you NEED, now to set up sharpening system and how to use it..etc..etc....

Absolutely the best few bucks you can spend to get you started off right....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, Don't worry about cleaning the garage...lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Welcome, Don't worry about cleaning the garage...lol


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: LOL...ain't that the truth..It'll never be the same again..

BUT...on the other hand...that's what we got Trodery for.. Wish I could find that old pix of him just a sweepin' away down at GalvBay's casa during our 'get-together' down there... Classic Trod !!!:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Will these do?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LMBO...thanks, Bobby.... got 'em saved now....That was hysterical...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> Viking,
> Next time I go to my deer lease I plan to bring back some Mesquite so I will be looking for lesson's on making blanks also.
> Matt


Bring 'em over and we'll run them through the saw. Look for Mesquite with crooks and twists and swelling - those will have the best grain pattern. In the meantime, if you need some just let me know.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...somebody had to sweep it up


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I probably need to spend some money and have Todery come help with my garage first. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> I probably need to spend some money and have Todery come help with my garage first. LOL


LOL..that won't cost ya nuthin'... Trod does that just for the 'Sheer Joy' of it ....( or to satisfy his 'obsessive/compulsive' disorder.):rotfl:


----------

